# Anagrams with clues!



## David H (Feb 6, 2012)

*1.*

*clue:* *Quote and Quotee*

*A thin man ran; left planet; makes a large stride, pins flag on moon! On to Mars!* = One small step for man one giant leap for mankind Neil A Armstrong
________________

*2.*

*clue:* *Film*

*Ford, the Real Star, is OK.* = Raiders of the lost Ark
________________

*3.*

*clue:* *Fast Food*

*Yuck! Feet in drink. Check!*  = Kentucky Fried Chicken

______________

*4.*

*clue: Land Mark

On Golden Bird* = London Bridge

________________

*5.*

*clue: A Relative

Woman Hitler* = Mother in Law

_________________

*6.*

*clue: Pass Time

Cash Lost .. Mine!* = slot machines

__________________

*7.*

*clue: Food

Is No Meal* = Semolina


__________________

*8.*

*clue: Buildings

Large Picture Halls, I Bet* = The Public Art Galleries


----------



## alisonz (Feb 6, 2012)

3/ Kentucky Fried Chicken 

4/ London Bridge

5/ Mother in Law

7/ Semolina 

Still working on the others


----------



## David H (Feb 6, 2012)

alisonz said:


> *3/ Kentucky Fried Chicken
> 
> 4/ London Bridge
> 
> ...



Well Done Alisonz


----------



## HelenP (Feb 6, 2012)

> 2.
> 
> clue: Film
> 
> Ford, the Real Star, is OK.



RAIDERS OF THE LOST ARK

xx


----------



## HelenP (Feb 6, 2012)

I have the quote and the quotee in question 1, but I have letters left over, lol.  I'm obviously forgetting something...........

EDIT:  Gottit!!

"THAT'S ONE SMALL STEP FOR A MAN;  ONE GIANT LEAP FOR MANKIND"  NEIL A. ARMSTRONG.

xx


----------



## David H (Feb 7, 2012)

HelenP said:


> *RAIDERS OF THE LOST ARK*
> xx



Well Done Helen


----------



## David H (Feb 7, 2012)

HelenP said:


> I have the quote and the quotee in question 1, but I have letters left over, lol.  I'm obviously forgetting something...........
> 
> EDIT:  Gottit!!
> 
> ...



Yes the initial 'A' threw me when I initially tried them.


----------



## David H (Feb 7, 2012)

robert@fm said:


> I love anagrams, especially those which give a clue to their own answer!
> 
> One of my favourites (a company) is HORROR OF COMPETITION ACTS.



Thanks Robert, there are 2 left in my list why not solve those then you can set up a quiz yourself.


----------



## Brendan (Feb 7, 2012)

Hi David,

6 I think is slot machines. but 8 is doing me in "something" palaces?


----------



## robert@fm (Feb 7, 2012)

Any takers for the five ones I've posted?  The book-series one and at least one of the forum ones should be easy...


----------



## David H (Feb 7, 2012)

Brendan said:


> Hi David,
> 
> *6 I think is slot machines*. but 8 is doing me in "*something" palaces*?




Here's another *clue for No. 8* *to view a masterpiece*


----------



## Brendan (Feb 7, 2012)

Ah it all makes sense now 

The public art galleries


----------



## David H (Feb 7, 2012)

Brendan said:


> Ah it all makes sense now
> 
> *The public art galleries*



Well Done Brendan, that me finished for this week, back to normal next week.

I think Robert might start a new thread of anagrams, it will be interesting for me to answer someone elses questions!


----------

